# Khaleeji Arabic: Here you go



## girlwithafacee

If you're giving someone something, what can you say? Something like the English "here you go".  GA/NA would be preferred


----------



## ayed

هاك
تفضل
خذ
امسك


----------



## MarcB

I think these can be used in almost all dialects from east to west. In some dialects the interdentals are pronounced differently,but the wrds are the same.


----------



## Schem

GA/NA: (هاتش/هاتس f.) هاك

NA only (I think): (دوتس f.) دوك


----------



## Tracer

You could also say, for "Here you go" the term SHEELO which normally means "take it" or "grab it" (or even "get him", "capture him" etc).

Using this term for "Here you go", however, appears to me to show some impatience with the receiver.


----------



## girlwithafacee

I'm not familiar with these two at all:
تفضل
خذ

What do they mean (more literally)?


----------



## MarcB

تفضل   Please,take,prefer
خذ take


----------



## tounsi51

in NA (Tunisia) we will say "5oudh", "5ow", "hak", "shedd" (means to hold)


----------



## WadiH

There's also جوّد (_jawwid_, or in Kuwait _yawwid_), but it's rather old fashioned and in SA almost extinct.


----------



## girlwithafacee

I hear (Saudi) people say "5oudh" alot, but typically it's in combination with a vulgar hand motion.  Is this the same word, and what's the purpose of that?


----------



## tounsi51

In Egypt thay say "5ot" and in the past tense it will be for example I took it "a5ato"


----------



## cherine

Yes, we say khod (with a د) but in some contexts it can be rude. It's more polite to say اتفضل, especially to someone older or higher in social rank (like your boss, for example).


----------



## aisha93

In khaleeji dialect you can also say سم (samm) 
Especially when you are handing/giving something (typically: food/drink) to someone older


----------



## ayed

girlwithafacee said:


> I hear (Saudi) people say "5oudh" alot, but typically it's in combination with a vulgar hand motion.  Is this the same word, and what's the purpose of that?



Yes, it is sometimes said and associated with the gesture of "flipping the bird" to mean "take it"


----------



## ayed

aisha93 said:


> In khaleeji dialect you can also say سم (samm)
> Especially when you are handing/giving something (typically: food/drink) to someone older


Not necessarily. One can say so when giving money as well and used by younger to older and the other way around.


----------



## WadiH

ayed said:


> Not necessarily. One can say so when giving money as well and used by younger to older and the other way around.



Yes, but it is considered more polite and respectful than the other options.


----------



## Masjeen

Kuwiti: هاك haak (M) هاج haach (F)


----------



## Schem

Riyadh people, is Duuk (f. Duuts) used anywhere outside of Gassim?


----------



## WadiH

Schem said:


> Riyadh people, is Duuk (f. Duuts) used anywhere outside of Gassim?



I've heard claims that it was used in Riyadh in the past, but I've never actually heard used it even by older individuals. Can't speak for other parts of Najd but if it's used in Gassiim then chances are that it's used in Haayil.  It does appear in the Najdi folk saying يا مقيط دوك رشاك.


----------

